# '60s tandem cruiser up and cruuuuzin'



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

So, the fiancee and I cleaned up and painted our monster e-bay score, a sweet '60s Western Flyer tandem cruiser. By "monster," I'm not just referring to its weight, but also its overall, palpable sweetness. You can see the before pictures here: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=111626&highlight=tandem

The maiden voyage was killer. All we need now it a corgi for the front basket, maybe some better (non-steel) wheels, and white wall tires.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice resto. It's obvious that you did a lot of work. The chrome looks great.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool! Stoker`s bartube? I get to scratch off one more item on my "stuff I haven`t seen yet" list.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Nice resto. It's obvious that you did a lot of work. The chrome looks great.


Gracias. I love it. I thought about posting in weight weenies for the shere irony of it.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cool! Stoker`s bartube? I get to scratch off one more item on my "stuff I haven`t seen yet" list.


I agree - never seen that before! How does the bar stay put? Some sort of quill stem type wedge in there?


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

very cool ride, the bar streamers are a nice touch


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

seeborough said:


> I agree - never seen that before! How does the bar stay put? Some sort of quill stem type wedge in there?


There is only one nut on that piece. It is like a quill stem that tightens into the frame and also tightens onto the handlebar. I'll try to take a picture later.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cool! Stoker`s bartube? I get to scratch off one more item on my "stuff I haven`t seen yet" list.


Personally, I think they did it to get the bike over the UCI wieght limit.  
But really, I love this frame, it alone was worth the money.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We need streamers on our tandem.

Do you think we should go for the sparkly silver ones to match up with the CF?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> We need streamers on our tandem.
> 
> Do you thing we should go for the sparkly silver ones to match up with the CF?


Can't go wrong with sparkles. Only real men can ride a bike with streamers.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Can't go wrong with sparkles. Only real men can ride a bike with streamers.


Mrs. thinkCooper won't let me put streamers on our tandem.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> Mrs. thinkCooper won't let me put streamers on our tandem.


You need to put some pants on, man up, and demand streamers . . . ooo, and a pink basket and bell.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Pablo said:


> You need to put some pants on, man up, and demand streamers . . . ooo, and a pink basket and bell.


Already have the bell installed, and the streamers were gonna be a pink/purple mix. Go figure.

Maybe it's all the soymilk I'm drinking...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Count your blessings......*



thinkcooper said:


> Mrs. thinkCooper won't let me put streamers on our tandem.


She won't let you because she isn't a real man!


----------

